# 2 arrested in multiple kidnappings and carjackings of U/L drivers



## Mista T (Aug 16, 2017)

https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&sou...DyMQqUMIQzAJ&usg=AOvVaw2e4NCH4AiAD-jPQJWPqSNv

These guys order a ride, get in and pull a knife and a gun and demand that someone wire money or the driver dies. Either way, they steal the car.

And U/L still say no guns, no weapons.

Safety first! Do the right thing, period.


----------



## Homie G (Oct 19, 2017)

Thanks for the link. I'm on those roads daily. That sucks those drivers went through that. Anybody that picks up there is not a punk azz sucker and will not hesitate to turn the tables when their life is threatened. Somebody's gonna F with the wrong driver and not be around to pay the buck fifty cleaning fee. Those sleeze bags got off easy.


----------



## Mista T (Aug 16, 2017)

Someone will end up blowing their heads off.

And then get deactivated.


----------



## Homie G (Oct 19, 2017)

*Everyone needs to read that link*. At the bottom.

U/L staff members are working 24/7 for emergencies?
Drivers should call 911 then call luber emergency?

No time to call anyone ? WTF?* Be prepared.* Heres your 911 dirtbag M F ers. Don't play with the 313 drivers. We're going down swinging.

What they did get right was the very last sentence. 
"Accepting fares is optional, so drivers should think twice about fares late at night, especially if the* RIDER* is new to the system" (shortened)

That is spot on. BEWARE of 5.0 riders. YOU are the 50 in this situation.


----------



## JimKE (Oct 28, 2016)

Mista T said:


> Someone will end up blowing their heads off.
> 
> And then get deactivated.


The sooner the better!


----------



## Stevie The magic Unicorn (Apr 3, 2018)

Mista T said:


> Someone will end up blowing their heads off.
> 
> And then get deactivated.


I'd rather be out of a job than 6 feet under,


----------



## Mista T (Aug 16, 2017)

Stevie The magic Unicorn said:


> I'd rather be out of a job than 6 feet under,


Rather be judged by 12 than carried by 6. Any day.


----------



## Hans GrUber (Apr 23, 2016)

THIS is what pisses me off:

First paragraph. "Ride-share services have changed the way people get around and have bee*n a great source of income"
*
What kind of shitty reporter is making this story an op-ed piece??? A GREAT source of income? Gtfo.


----------



## njn (Jan 23, 2016)

"Accepting fares is optional, so the companies said drivers should think twice about fares late at night in isolated areas or intersections, especially if the rider is new to the system."

This is comforting.


----------



## melusine3 (Jun 20, 2016)

Mista T said:


> https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&sou...DyMQqUMIQzAJ&usg=AOvVaw2e4NCH4AiAD-jPQJWPqSNv
> 
> These guys order a ride, get in and pull a knife and a gun and demand that someone wire money or the driver dies. Either way, they steal the car.
> 
> ...


Uber says accepting fares is optional? ROTFLMAO



njn said:


> "Accepting fares is optional, so the companies said drivers should think twice about fares late at night in isolated areas or intersections, especially if the rider is new to the system."
> 
> This is comforting.


Then, get accused of being racist and then deactivated? This is why I cling to the northernmost part of my town and when I end up in sketchyville, I turn my app off and escape!


----------



## LyftNewbie10 (Apr 19, 2018)

Glad that they were caught; I hope that the drivers are recuperating.


----------



## Iann (Oct 17, 2017)

I admit that I do not accept rides by certain names of ethnicity.


----------



## uberdriverfornow (Jan 10, 2016)

melusine3 said:


> Uber says accepting fares is optional? ROTFLMAO
> 
> Then, get accused of being racist and then deactivated? This is why I cling to the northernmost part of my town and when I end up in sketchyville, I turn my app off and escape!


or that they had a service dog you refused to take


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Mista T said:


> https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&sou...DyMQqUMIQzAJ&usg=AOvVaw2e4NCH4AiAD-jPQJWPqSNv
> 
> These guys order a ride, get in and pull a knife and a gun and demand that someone wire money or the driver dies. Either way, they steal the car.
> 
> ...


BUSTED !

Wooo Hooo !

Book em Danno !



njn said:


> "Accepting fares is optional, so the companies said drivers should think twice about fares late at night in isolated areas or intersections, especially if the rider is new to the system."
> 
> This is comforting.


Next week

" CAR JACKERS WITH SERVICE DOGS "!

Pick them up or ELSE !



LyftNewbie10 said:


> Glad that they were caught; I hope that the drivers are recuperating.
> 
> View attachment 230676


Dreads has a Purty Mouth.

They gonna like him in Prison !

Fast n Furious. . . . .


----------



## Hans GrUber (Apr 23, 2016)

melusine3 said:


> Uber says accepting fares is optional? ROTFLMAO
> 
> Then, get accused of being racist and then deactivated? This is why I cling to the northernmost part of my town and when I end up in sketchyville, I turn my app off and escape!


This exact thing happened to me when the woman didn't have a child seat. Couldn't work for 24 hours bc I was racist. Utter bs.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Uber is the House Constructed of B.S


Hans GrUber said:


> This exact thing happened to me when the woman didn't have a child seat. Couldn't work for 24 hours bc I was racist. Utter bs.


.


----------



## Fed truck (Nov 9, 2017)

When I don't accept the fare I seem to always get this nasty little message from u/l telling me how important it is for me to accept all trips because the community needs me. ctfu


----------



## Iann (Oct 17, 2017)

Hans GrUber said:


> This exact thing happened to me when the woman didn't have a child seat. Couldn't work for 24 hours bc I was racist. Utter bs.


Next person I go to pick up like this is getting a call to Child Protective Services with a few pictures of the parent.


----------



## UberLaLa (Sep 6, 2015)

Homie G said:


> *Everyone needs to read that link*. At the bottom.
> 
> U/L staff members are working 24/7 for emergencies?
> Drivers should call 911 then call luber emergency?
> ...


Umh...uh...you 313 drivers are not to be trifled with 

_Court records show a gun was pulled out and put in the driver's mouth. He was ordered to call a friend to bring $1,500 or be killed, according to authorities.

*The Uber driver grabbed the gun and tried to shoot his kidnappers*, but it didn't fire. He escaped, but his car was stolen, officials said._



Hans GrUber said:


> This exact thing happened to me when the woman didn't have a child seat. Couldn't work for 24 hours bc I was racist. Utter bs.


Genuinely curious. Had you started trip, or was she able to 'report' you even though it was a Cancel? Thanks


----------



## OCJarvis (Sep 4, 2017)

Whatever you say.....I know at least one company doesn't believe that












njn said:


> "Accepting fares is optional, so the companies said drivers should think twice about fares late at night in isolated areas or intersections, especially if the rider is new to the system."
> 
> This is comforting.


----------



## Steelersnut (Jan 29, 2018)

Homie G said:


> *Everyone needs to read that link*. At the bottom.
> 
> U/L staff members are working 24/7 for emergencies?
> Drivers should call 911 then call luber emergency?
> ...


I only drive at day and even then learned no 5*'s


----------



## ntcindetroit (Mar 23, 2017)

Mista T said:


> https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&sou...DyMQqUMIQzAJ&usg=AOvVaw2e4NCH4AiAD-jPQJWPqSNv
> 
> These guys order a ride, get in and pull a knife and a gun and demand that someone wire money or the driver dies. Either way, they steal the car.
> 
> ...


How many drivers were robbed just in one night? Can't imagine they happened one after another. Great Detroit Ridesharing!



ntcindetroit said:


> How many drivers were robbed just in one night? Can't imagine they happened one after another. Great Detroit Ridesharing!


First learned in Kalamazoo, Now it hit home in Detroit?

Do they just keep dispatching drivers to be robbed one after another? What kind of technology is that?


----------



## Cdub2k (Nov 22, 2017)

Along with the rider's star rating Uber needs to put how many total rides that rating is based off of underneath it. I don't understand why this isn't already incorporated. If someone is a 5.0 Star rated customer with 25 rides under their belt I doubt that they'll rob and carjack me because they seem to have a real active account. 

This will actually help us Drivers on other issues like picking up low rated PAX. If someone has a 4.3 rating but only has 6 rides one can assume that they only had one bad experience and it may or may not even been their fault. If someone has a 4.2 rating with 100 rides then I can accurately gauge what kind of ride I am attempting to accept or decline. 

Riders are privy to all of our information we should at least be told how many total rides they have. New Orleans has several sketchy areas. If I happen to be in one and I get a 5.0 rated PAX late at night it is an instant decline for me.


----------



## ntcindetroit (Mar 23, 2017)

http://nbc25news.com/news/local/four-county-police-chase-ends-with-two-arrests
So, Is the robbery happened two years ago? The news wasn't clear whether it's a recent event stories or not, but the two men had news coverage since 2016.

Luckily, they were not arrested in Detroit but 100 miles away by MSP with pit maneuver and drones after another robbery to a woman.

Did Uber and Lyft report the incidents to authorities instantly after the robbery and carjacking? Did Uber send three drivers to them one after another to be robbed?

Is that called negligent driving or what?


----------

